# H1Z1 Rückerstattung nichtmehr möglich



## Sojus85 (22. Januar 2015)

*H1Z1 Rückerstattung nichtmehr möglich*

Hi zusammen,

ich habe am 15.01.2015 H1Z1 direkt nachdem es möglich war erworben.
Info:
Kaufdatum/Zeit: 15. Jan 2015 23:38:08 MEZ (Paypal bestätigung)

Als ich durch zufall am 20.01. von der "Rückgabemöglichkeit" hier bei PC Games erfahren habe H1Z1: Umstrittene Mikrotransaktionen werden überarbeitet - Rückerstattung möglich habe ich das auch abends dann getan.

Inhalt:
-----
_Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren von Sony Online Entertaiment,

_
_hiermit beantrage ich die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises des Titels H1Z1. 

_
_Kaufdatum  ist das Erscheinungsdatum gegen 23 Uhr. Accauntname ist ##### (dies  könnte auch auf ##### Variiren da am Anmeldetag die Server sehr  unzuverlässig waren...)
_
_Bitte teilen Sie mir mit welche Informationen sie ansonsten benötigen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

_
_M. ######

_
_Info:
https://www.reddit.com/r/h1z1/comments/2snhud/no_questions_asked_refund_policy/_
-----
Heute habe ich darauf folgende Antwort erhalten:
Inhalt:
-----
_I am sorry but the offer for refunds for H1Z1 Early Access has expired.   The offer required that you had purchased the game before 10:30am Pacific Time on 1/16/2015 and requested the refund by Sunday 1/18/2015.   

H1Z1 Early Access is not refundable; you can find more about the Steam Refund Policy here:  https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=8360-wejc-2625#refund

You can find out more about H1Z1 Early Access and the concept behind early access in helping to build the game here: H1Z1 on Steam

Thank you,

-Brad_
-----

Habe ich das richtig verstanden das ich "pech" habe da ich nicht Sony auf reddit folge? Sollte ich nocheinmal nachfragen?

Lg Sojus


----------



## Hawkins (23. Januar 2015)

Schreib SoE an, am besten noch direkt John Smedley https://twitter.com/j_smedley oder Jimmy Wisenhunt https://twitter.com/jimmywhis auf Twitter (in englisch) dann regeln die das sicher noch irgendwie wenn du es ihnen erklärst.

Wenn du nur ne 0815 mail an den Support schreibst wird das zu 100% abgeblockt, aber wenn du die devs per twitter selbst kontaktierst wird sich das schon klären lassen.


----------



## Sojus85 (23. Januar 2015)

Hi, danke für deine Antwort.

Ich bin leider (ok, nicht leider. Twitter stinkt) nicht bei Twitter (und hab auch keine Ahnung wie das geht). Kennst du noch eine andere Möglichkeit?
Kann er mir denn auch direkt antworten? Ich möchte nicht auf Twitter mit E-Mail Adresse und Acc Namen rumposten.

lg


----------

